
All I ever needed to know in business, I learned in a strip club. - luccastera
http://learntoduck.com/micah/economics.stripping
======
dbshapco
"There is not that much different between a dancer in a strip club and a
startup or huge multinational corporation."

That's right. It's almost freakish how our inventory management system is
exactly like pole dancing.

------
shib71
Apparantly you can learn about anything by studying anything.

~~~
derefr
Yup. Aleph one contains aleph zero (that is, "everything") between any two
points, no matter where you look.

------
lallysingh
So, who's up for doing a little "market research?" :-)

On a more serious note, stripping/prostitution/etc are some of the oldest
professions and hencely the oldest business models. Also, they're purely in
the instinctive/social space, where us geeks are usually weakest.

For that, it's a good article.

------
sil3ntmac
It's a bit of a stretch, but it was well-written. Very Freakonomics-y.

~~~
mattmaroon
I wouldn't say it was well-written, given that the entire concluding section
was a non sequitur. It's mostly just a linkbait title with an article built
around it.

